# Creepy tiki



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I think I mentioned I was looking to do a Creepy Tiki theme this year. Something different and challenging. So I went to Pinterest to see what others had done, and get some ideas. Than I made a few sketches.

This will be a cylindrical body mask that has slots cut out up the sides so it rests on my shoulders.

IMG_3518

I'm going to use my "stone" columns one more time, but add a tiki mask arch and a couple of torches to it.
IMG_3519

And I think I'll do this, too ...
IMG_3520

... just for fun.

So here it is in progress. I bought 2 packs (4 squares each) of those exercise mats with the puzzle shaped edges, and a lot of Gorilla Tape to help hold things together as I got started.

IMG_3509

IMG_3517

I'm learning how to work with this stuff as I go. Layer and bevel the edges ... then I'm going to coat it all with a rubber spray, carve the wood grain (like I did on the teeth) and paint and age it. Add some grass around the bottom maybe.

If all goes well, I'll try to make a volcano for the background. And I've been looking for some tiki drum sounds.

I'll show more as it progresses.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great start


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks totally faboo, Doc!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, Dr. M., you've got some great ideas and a good start. I never thought of fabricating from the foam pads. Looking forward to tracking your progress and the end result.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

You are off to a great start and looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## jud (Jul 30, 2016)

Absolutely loving this! Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Love playing with foam mats! I haven't tried anything that big yet. So far it looks great. Keep posting.


----------



## creepykate (Oct 15, 2011)

Great ideas! Love the foam exercise mat idea. I did creepy tiki a few years ago, here's some of my stuff for other ideas.

fall 096

fall 093

fall 117


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Love the skewered skulls!


----------



## creepykate (Oct 15, 2011)

I had a hard time finding cheap bamboo, so I just made the spikes out of PVC, and the skulls I skewered were just from the dollar store with a bit of shellac on em. They were quick but added a lot of ambience!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok ... got it all together and made it look like wood.

IMG_3526

Then I painted it and aged it to give it a little life.

IMG_3532

Next is to put some grass skirting around the bottom edge.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

A great job on making it look like real wood.
I like it a lot.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

too bad you don't live near by I would give you the chance to cut down as much as you needed.


----------



## EveHallows (May 30, 2015)

Great Job! Very interesting. I'm looking at all your pictures.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! Nice work


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

EveHallows said:


> Great Job! Very interesting. I'm looking at all your pictures.


... not the ones from my third-grade play, I hope.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I saw someone do this on Pinterest (All Hail the Pinterest!) and thought I'd try it myself. It was fun to do ... I haven't really done any sculpting before. I used the Crayola Clay so it would be light and dry fast. (I'm weak and impatient.)

IMG_3562

IMG_3563

I'm sure most people won't get it, but those that do should enjoy it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nooooooo, not Skipper and Little Buddy!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bwahahaha, Love it!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

hahahahaha awesome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, what a great concept and nice work on your Tiki Costume! I love how you used mats....so creative! As for the decapitation of Gilligan and Skipper.....well....they make interesting shrunken heads.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

One of my original sketches shows a prone man with a shrunken head. I liked that idea, so I made him.

Stanley 2

Stanley 1

Next on the list is the overhead arch as the ToTs come up the walk. Then I'm thinking I might like to have a volcano in the background somehow ...


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

You are doing some amazing sculpts!


----------



## Piratez (Sep 8, 2015)

I love this.. so funny. I’ve had trouble with crayons clay cracking as it dries. Did you have any problems? I wonder if my climate is too dry.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Piratez said:


> I love this.. so funny. I've had trouble with crayons clay cracking as it dries. Did you have any problems? I wonder if my climate is too dry.


If it dries too fast, or if I don't really work it (squeeze it, stretch it, roll it) before sculpting, it cracks.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So I mentioned wanting to do a volcano in the background. I got started on it. Here's the top of it without black-light:

Without Blacklight

Here it is WITH black-light:

With Blacklight

Closeup

Closeup

Still working on it. I'm going to put my Firelight in the top of it ... maybe a vertical fogger.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! Very volcanoey:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice! Very volcanoey:jol:


Now you're just makin' up words ... :googly:


----------



## Theesfield (Jul 7, 2018)

Very Impressive!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

A volcano is nice ... but I'm always looking to take it to the next level. So I decided my Volcano needed a "Volcano God" coming out of it. But with no money, I needed to cannibalize an old ground-breaker and the head from last year's Demon Throne.

Here it is in regular light:

Volcano Monster 1

And here it is under UV light:

IMG_3647

IMG_3649

Another thing that's new is the sign I made:

IMG_3638

IMG_3639

Then the only other thing I want to do is make a palm tree or two. Maybe. We'll see.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That Volcano God is beyond awesome


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with Hairazor the Volcano God is Awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, baby! That dude is wicked!


----------



## jud (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm obsessed with your volcano god! I think I'll use a lesser version and have him coming out of my cemetery. He's amazing.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. I found there are two different colors of red Florescent spray paint. One is to the pink side, and the other is to the orange side. I sprayed everything with the Pink-Side spray, and when it was dry, I dry-brushed black latex over almost all of it. What shows through looks like cooling, cracked magma. THEN I took the Orange-side spay, and created what looks like flowing, live lava.


----------



## dtstill (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice! So creative!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I made a Palm Tree. Still needs a little work, but there ya go.

IMG_3664

It even has coconuts.

IMG_3662

Or "Skullconuts" if you'd rather.

IMG_3663

Yeah ... me neither.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like those skullconuts. Makes it seem as if the tree grew up through a grave. Being selective, though, it left the ribcage and arms and legs behind....:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, the new job is going well. I'm busy all day, and exhausted when I get home ... so not much on the prop front. I did manage to make this spear (and a few more like it.)



The bird skull is a 3-D printed piece that my brother made for me. It's really awesome.

Fortunately, I'm pretty set for all my props and things. Just waiting for the day. So far the long-term weather forecast says rain for a couple of days before, and rain after. I'm hoping for a big change (for the better) by then.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your props are always amazing


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

And YOU are always too kind!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hairazor always speaks the truth, Doc - your props are amazing.

That bird skull is da bomb!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I AM rather truthful, just can't remember my lies so gave them up years ago


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!
Everything looks great


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome work dr. Being a tiki bar fan i am always happy to see the theme done for Halloween.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

A good tiki bar just ... makes me smile!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Finally had time get these pix uploaded. Work is really starting to cramp my style ...

IMG_3856

IMG_3799

IMG_3782

IMG_3767

IMG_3762


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

More ...

IMG_3750

IMG_3751

IMG_3747

IMG_3748

IMG_2942

All done


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, everything looks sooo good but that "fire/volcano" figure is spectacular


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

So unique - nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that you in the first photo, you handsome devil?:jol:

All spectacular, but my favorite is that shrunken headed guy!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah, that’s me Roxy. 


My feet were cold.


----------



## PRO5OHHO (Aug 24, 2021)

Sorry to bump your old thread, but I'd really like to know what you made the volcano out of? I see there's some expanding foam on it but what's the rest of it made out of? Looks awesome btw!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

PRO5OHHO said:


> Sorry to bump your old thread, but I'd really like to know what you made the volcano out of? I see there's some expanding foam on it but what's the rest of it made out of? Looks awesome btw!


No Problem-o 

It's always fun to look at the old pix. The volcano itself is made from a roll of heavy brown paper ... the kind used to protect floor when construction is going on. I crumbled it up to give it crags and crannies, then "coned" it around one of those large cardboard cement-form tubes. Expanding foam and paint. (and a demon from the netherworld)


----------

